# بطاقة الأداء المتوازن



## عادل7086 (11 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ارفق لكم هذا العرض الرائع عن بطاقة الأداء المتوازن و هو عرض مقدم من شركة الاتصالات السعودية، اتمنى ان يستفيد منه الجميع.


----------



## pink rose ksa (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخوي


----------



## samehnour (23 ديسمبر 2008)

وهذه مقالة حول نفس الموضوع
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2007/10/22/a161007/
شكرا


----------



## عبيدة السقار (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*شهادات بطاقات الأداء المتوازن balanced scorecard*

السلام عليكم

من خلال عملي في مجال سلاسل الإمداد supply chain management عملت مايزيد على 4 balanced scorecard وساعدني على ذلك اني قد انهيت في الجامعة مادة الـbalanced scorecard بتقدير ممتاز والحمد لله

سؤالي: أرغب بالحصول على شهادة في الـbalanced scorecard فهل ممكن أحد يفيدني في الموضوع


----------



## NAK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------

